
She Thought She’d Married a Rich Chinese Farmer. She Hadn’t - ajay-d
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/27/world/asia/pakistan-china-trafficking.html
======
msie
Argh, couldn’t find a way past the paywall.

~~~
AareyBaba
Summary: A well-off attractive Pakistani woman marries a wealthy Muslim man
from China. She moves to China and finds out he is not Muslim, eats pork and
is not rich. She returns back to Pakistan and seeks a divorce. This article is
for a gossip blog not the New York Times.

I don't see why this is on hackernews either.

~~~
rajekas
I am not well off. I am not Muslim and I am not a Pakistani woman, but I can
see why the NYT is carrying this story. It's been snapping at China's heels
all year long, reporting on the various ways in which China is exerting power
in the world, and Pakistan - traditionally an American client state - is
exhibit A in this change of guard. The Chinese are loaning them money,
building their ports and power plants and are now the leading market for mail
order brides. Soft power meets hard power, which is why its news.

